# Garbage at Sand Wash



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I thought the smell of sardines WAS the shuttle driver! Just kidding, you do a great job! Thank you.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks. 

Want to use this chance to give a shout out to RR for helping me with my flat tire on our May 28 trip. For various reasons, the spare truck tire could not be used. One of the exact quotes was, "we'll get it fixed for you, just go ahead and have a great river trip". 

Grateful customer,

Jon


----------



## BigSky (Apr 2, 2015)

duct tape said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Want to use this chance to give a shout out to RR for helping me with my flat tire on our May 28 trip. For various reasons, the spare truck tire could not be used. One of the exact quotes was, "we'll get it fixed for you, just go ahead and have a great river trip".
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks...no problem.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

duct tape said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Want to use this chance to give a shout out to RR for helping me with my flat tire on our May 28 trip. For various reasons, the spare truck tire could not be used. One of the exact quotes was, "we'll get it fixed for you, just go ahead and have a great river trip".
> 
> ...


Do you have a Ford P/U and was there a Dory on your trip?


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Yep. My truck. And my dory. Was a great trip after the start.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

I had the red Nissan frontier that stopped. You caused me to look at my trailer tires...big mistake...lol. Also someone in your group emailed RRT about our Keys from the river. THANK YOU AGAIN, it helped set our minds at ease.

"do unto others downstream as you would have those upstream do unto you" ...plagiarized....
thank you Nessy!!


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Melanie! Hey all, I'm still looking for whoever left a Cook Partner stove stand at one of the Deso camps. If it's you, email me with some details, e.g., when you were there and where you camped and think you left it. (Hate to be that way but, don't want to give it to the wrong person.) Best regards, BCJ


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

John_in_Loveland said:


> I had the red Nissan frontier that stopped. You caused me to look at my trailer tires...big mistake...lol. Also someone in your group emailed RRT about our Keys from the river. THANK YOU AGAIN, it helped set our minds at ease.
> 
> "do unto others downstream as you would have those upstream do unto you" ...plagiarized....
> thank you Nessy!!


Thanks again. We appreciated you guys stopping. It's nice to put a user name here at MB with a face. 

Jon


----------

